# thoughts on this smoker (should I buy)



## angerhesmiles (Jun 23, 2018)

So I got this random email offering this smoker to me. I'm interested, would use it for my restaurant and upgrade from a reverse flow smoker. It's a Amish built, 2'x2'x1'10"(d) chambers, with a 1'x 6" fire box below each chamber (I'm guessing). Stainless steel. asking price is $1500 delivered. any questions I should ask and any other thoughts would be helpful. Thx

i've already asked the type of stainless, and the thickness of the steel and am waiting for a response.


----------



## kruizer (Jun 23, 2018)

Will they let you test drive it first? If the test drive works out, that would be an excellent buy.


----------



## angerhesmiles (Jun 24, 2018)

I won't have the opportunity to go to them, and I doubt they'll bring it to me. Anything you'd suggest I ask?


----------



## kruizer (Jun 24, 2018)

I would guess you have to rely on their honesty and ask if they have had successful smokes.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 24, 2018)

If you decide to go for it make sure it's COD. Random email, what seems like a really low price point. Be cautious some things are to good to be true.

Chris


----------



## angerhesmiles (Jun 24, 2018)

No doubt. Sounds like it was made with the plan to do competitions but as they say, "best laid plans..."
And life got in the way.


----------

